# Stihl Carburetor Help



## trh6152 (Jan 14, 2022)

Got an older Stihl HS 45 hedge trimmer from an estate sale this past summer. Cleaned it up and got it started, but it doesn't stay running... I'm suspecting internal carburetor damage.

Where can I get a replacement carb? OEM Stihl parts seem hard to find without going through a dealer, and I'd like to avoid their markup. Pic of the label attached


----------



## jctaylor (Jan 14, 2022)

I picked up a non-running HS45 with a 24" bar last spring for $30. Swapped out the carb with a cheap Chinese eBay one and it runs like new. Used it extensively all spring and summer without any issues.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 15, 2022)

OEM Stihl carburetor would be the C1Q-S169E (4228 120 0608). They are not so expensive, around $40.


----------



## billyboy (Feb 11, 2022)

162858319268 ebay item number. Just put one on FS 45 two pulls and it ran,$12.45. you probably have one by now, oh well


----------



## Diggers mom (Dec 9, 2022)

trh6152 said:


> Got an older Stihl HS 45 hedge trimmer from an estate sale this past summer. Cleaned it up and got it started, but it doesn't stay running... I'm suspecting internal carburetor damage.
> 
> Where can I get a replacement carb? OEM Stihl parts seem hard to find without going through a dealer, and I'd like to avoid their markup. Pic of the label attached


I have had great luck with the cheap Chinese carburetors off Amazon. For $15. worth any hassles you might have. Read the reviews carefully first. GL


----------

